# Changed my mind



## Cartoon Creature (Jul 12, 2002)

Sorry I changed my mind about this post


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Lisa-I'm so sorry that you feel so alone...I wish there were something that i could say to make things better for you.I'm a 32 year old female and have always had health issues that kept me from living life to the fullest,so i know how you feel.If i tried to keep up like the rest,i would pay for it dearly with my health.Maybe you should see if you can find someone who lives near you with the same type of issues and get together.I feel for you and i hope things get better for you.The people on this board are very kind and maybe you will get more suggestions.-Take care!Love,-wendi-


----------



## Digger (Aug 27, 2002)

Lisa- I think we tend to isolate ourselves because we're afraid people will be grossed out by "bathroom" issues. Maybe we don't give them enough credit.


----------

